# Another Edox



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

My second EDOX arrived yesterday, it needs a new crystal and the gold plating is worn around the lugs, but the face and hands are excellent. Like my other EDOX, this one is hardly an imaginative design for the early 1970's, but with an ETA-ESA 9154 Dynatron it's running well. Its only the second EDOX Electronic I've seen, (I own both now  ).



















It sits in my box next to its relative, which was one of my more successful "rescues" :


----------

